# "DHF 2017": Helene Fischer vs. Sylvie Meis | Viertelfinale



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Viertelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Helene Fischer


 

Sylvie Meis


----------



## kakashi (23 Dez. 2017)

Noch einen Tag habt ihr Zeit eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit führt Helene Fischer mit 8 Stimmen vor Sylvie Meis.


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2017)

sorry, aber hier ist Sylvie meine erste Wahl


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Helene wie immer


----------



## Ute3010 (21 Aug. 2019)

Helene natrülich


----------

